# P425, this is what you need!



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Don't know if you've seen this before, but this is what that scrammy needs.lol


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

that thing is bad!!!!!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:rockn:Thats gettin' er done right there!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that thing sounds freakin awsome


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

that thing is sick ..


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

That's exactly what he needs so I can ride it hahaha


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Dang!!!! Can't see it on blackberry!


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

You're missing out that thing is baddd azzzzz


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ok I just watched it! Crazy!!!!!


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

cool! yah my buddy and I did one with a 600xlt and had similar results! It's the first pic's in the popo pic thread! ill find them.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

My dad has a wheeler just line that. I'm putting the tranny back in monday. Is there a manual for it? Its a 2000 trailblazer.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

drtj said:


> My dad has a wheeler just line that. I'm putting the tranny back in monday. Is there a manual for it? Its a 2000 trailblazer.


Did you end up with my buddy's? He did sell it 2 years ago. Put up some pic's


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

FABMAN said:


> Did you end up with my buddy's? He did sell it 2 years ago. Put up some pic's


No. It was bought brand new. I am putting the tranny in monday. Something broke in there. Its been apart for a while now. Hope I can remember how to put it back together. Does anyone know what everything has to be torqued to? Manual anyone?


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

yah i have a book on it pm me with what you need to know.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

FABMAN said:


> yah i have a book on it pm me with what you need to know.


AWESOME!! If u don't mind I need to know about putting the tranny cases back together. Is there a specific torque for it & the primary & secondary. Thanks man. Also if you know how send it to phreebsd so he can add it to the site. Thanks for the help. Sorry to thread hijack!!


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Jon is this going to be one of ur mods? I would love to see that thing drag race a Brute, Polaris & Can-am.


----------



## ranceola (Sep 18, 2009)

very nice motor


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Come on Jon you know you want to.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Geez, sounds like you never out-grow peer pressure, eh? Do you know how many times I've heard that phrase?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sure I'll be glad to do it if ya'll want to fund it! :bigok:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

uh oh, I feel a price increase for subscribers coming on


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Sounds like a chain saw.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Can't just got a new truck.


----------

